# Timing is everything



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Just when things are starting to thaw around here, there's a rumble at the curbside. 
It appears @curmudgeonista has been tracking my local weather waiting for the right opportunity to light me up. 








A selection of smokes, none of which has yet to cross my palate. 








Thank you so much for your generosity. :vs_cool:
ps Tell Ted I say, "Hi"


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

that's like a monkey attack....right? :smile2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Very Nice Enjoy Ron!:vs_cool:


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice

Sent from my bunker


----------



## the camaro show (Nov 21, 2018)

Those damn chimpanzees are at it again!


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

Very nice! 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Sweet!


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Well done Jack! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Rondo said:


> Just when things are starting to thaw around here, there's a rumble at the curbside.
> It appears @curmudgeonista has been tracking my local weather waiting for the right opportunity to light me up.
> View attachment 272206
> 
> ...


Nice smackdown Jack!

Ted was great...


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Nice hit. Really like those MMMM. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Cortos are amazing. One of my favorite NC's. Enjoy the smokes Rondo.

Nice hit, Jack!


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

BOOOOOM!! Very nice! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB (Jun 22, 2012)

That was a smack! Very nice!


----------



## ForMud (Jun 28, 2018)

It's the opposable thumb thing to do......Nice hit!!!


----------

